# The Bank Street Securities



## mr tibbs (22 Jan 2010)

Hi folks , 
just wondering if anybody else has invested with this company.
I bought some shares but now am not sure if i did the right thing ?
Its very hard to get them on the phone.


----------



## mercman (22 Jan 2010)

Doesn't look good. This outfit are prohibited from operating in the UK. Personally I would class this investment as lost.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jan 2010)

Agree

You can say "Goodbye" Mr Tibbs. 

It might be instructive for others to tell the story about how you got caught by them in the first place? Cold call? 

Brendan


----------



## didgee (20 Apr 2010)

I got caught by Bank Street Securities and have reported them to the Fraud Dept . Their telephone no longer rings and their website is down, is there anything else I can do?
Didgee


----------



## mercman (20 Apr 2010)

Cry over spilt milk. Will people ever learn their lessons -- it really is hard enough to keep on track of regulated institutions without throwing money at chancers and tghen simply asking why oh why after the money is gone.


----------



## Neilo (12 Jan 2011)

*Bad to worse*

Hi Guys,

I've got caught up in this big time. 
Did anyone ever jar any dealings with these or ever get their money back??

Im in a very bad position!!!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jan 2011)

Neilo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've got caught up in this big time.
> Did anyone ever jar any dealings with these or ever get their money back??
> ...



Hi Neilo 

Can you tell the story about what happened? How did you come across them? What did they promise? What research did you do?


----------

